# 20 uomini più influenti del xx secolo???



## Fabry_cekko (9 Ottobre 2013)

mannaggia la miseria mica riesco a trovarla...è stata fatta dal Time 100
qualcuno mi può aiutare? volevo parlarne in News dal mondo


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Eccola qua:

1 Sepp Blatter
2 Michel Platini
3 Richard Scudamore
4 The Qatar Royal Family
5 Jorge Mendes
6 Mino Raiola
7 Sir David Richards
8 David Beckham
9 Barney Francis
10 Javier Tebas
11 Issa Hayatou
12 Kia Joorabchian
13 Wolfgang Niersbach
14 Leo Messi
15 Prince Ali Bin Al-Hussein
16 Henry Winter
17 Eugenio Figueredo
18 Lennart Johansson
19 Mario Balotelli
20 Pini Zahavi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Eccola qua:
> 
> 1 Sepp Blatter
> 2 Michel Platini
> ...



loool questa è per il Calcio ed è uscita proprio oggi
cmq ho risolto e l'ho postata in Off Topic
grazie superdinho, questa la posto in Pianeta Calcio


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> loool questa è per il Calcio ed è uscita proprio oggi
> cmq ho risolto e l'ho postata in Off Topic
> grazie superdinho, questa la posto in Pianeta Calcio



ahahahah credevo di avere letto la parola calcio


----------

